# Gunpowder Milkshake: Schießwütige Top-Stars im Trailer zum Actionfilm



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Mai 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Gunpowder Milkshake: Schießwütige Top-Stars im Trailer zum Actionfilm* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Gunpowder Milkshake: Schießwütige Top-Stars im Trailer zum Actionfilm*


----------



## Pleasedontkillme (27. Mai 2021)




----------



## XXTREME (27. Mai 2021)




----------

